# West Virginia Deer Farming Bill backed by deer farmers advances, why ?



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, February 15, 2012 


West Virginia Deer Farming Bill backed by deer farmers advances, why ? BE WARNED CWD


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/west-virginia-deer-farming-bill-backed.html


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

02/17/2012 



Deer Farming Bill Hits a Snag in West Virginia



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/deer-farming-bill-hits-snag-in-west.html


----------

